# Question regarding Oil and Epoxy finishes



## Korey Lyons (Sep 27, 2017)

I've recently started really liking danish oil finishes. Prior I've always just used stain with a polyurethane finish. My question is would you still use a polyurethane finish when using Danish oil? Or, I really like the shine epoxy gives out. Is it normal practice to use Danish oil followed by epoxy?

I'm making a handful of live edge kitchen and coffee tables so I really want the grains and colors to pop, all while giving it a nice shine.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've used The Watco Danish Oil finish for more than 40 years. It is one of my favorite go-to finishes. 
I keep an assortment of colors on hand and it has a long shelf life. 
Depending on the project, I sometimes use WDO only or sometimes finish with a top coat of either lacquer, polyurethane or wax. 
When using WDO be sure to gather all rags and put then in a metal can for safety. WDO is highly combustible.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Korey Lyons said:


> I've recently started really liking danish oil finishes. Prior I've always just used stain with a polyurethane finish. My question is would you still use a polyurethane finish when using Danish oil? Or, I really like the shine epoxy gives out. Is it normal practice to use Danish oil followed by epoxy?
> 
> I'm making a handful of live edge kitchen and coffee tables so I really want the grains and colors to pop, all while giving it a nice shine.
> 
> Thoughts/suggestions?


The Danish oil finish works well for some applications but it's not for everything. On walnut which the project doesn't get wet the Danish oil finish works really well. On Oak it takes several applications to get the job done. The wood seems to just keep soaking up the finish. On something like a table top it's not suitable at all. With exposure to water it spots easily. Polyurethane would be a better choice.


----------

